# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Công viên nước Vinpearl Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang

## thietht

Là công viên nước ngọt trên bãi biển đầu tiên và duy nhất tại Việt Nam, với tổng diện tích 60.000m2, có hệ thống núi nhân tạo 30.000m2 và Hang Rùng Rợn cùng nhiều trò chơi nước độc đáo, được bao bọc bởi bãi biển dài hàng trăm mét và dòng sông Lười thơ mộng, Công viên nước Vinpearl hứa hẹn mang tới cho bạn cảm giác sảng khoái cùng sự hài lòng tuyệt đối.

>> *Trò chơi của công viên nước Vinpearl Nha Trang*
>> *Khu vui chơi trong nhà của công viên Vinpearl Nha Trang*
>> *Khu vui chơi ngoài trời của công viên Vinpearl Nha Trang*


Đến với Công viên nước Vinpearl, bạn vừa có thể thư giãn bên bãi biễn cát trắng tinh khiết, vừa có thể tham gia vào các hoạt động vui chơi sống động và vui nhộn tại khu vui chơi dành cho gia đình, khu vui chơi dành cho trẻ em hay tại khu trò chơi mạo hiểm để trải nghiệm cảm giác thích thú và lòng can đảm của mình.


Nếu tại khu vui chơi dành cho gia đình và trẻ em, bạn có thể tự lên “thực đơn” cho “bữa tiệc nước” với vô vàn những “món ăn” là các trò chơi độc đáo, hấp dẫn, phù hợp với mọi thành viên trong gia đình thì tại khu vui chơi mạo hiểm, “những dòng máu anh hùng” sẽ được thỏa chí sáng tạo và lòng đam mê khám phá bản thân với các trò chơi hiện đại đầy thử thách. 


Trong không gian bao la và mênh mông là nước, bạn cùng những người thân yêu sẽ được thỏa sức vui đùa và trải nghiệm cảm giác khoan khoái tột độ với các trò chơi mạo hiểm hay cùng khám phá và thư giãn tuyệt đối với các trò chơi an toàn, đầy tính khoa học. Còn gì thú vị hơn khi được rơi do từ độ cao 21m, được thử sức chế ngự Cơn sóng thần, khám phá những Hố đen vũ trụ và tham gia vào cuộc đua Công thức 1 với tốc độ chóng mặt. Bên cạnh đó, dòng sông Lười có chiều dài 900m sẽ thực sự là “cứu cánh” nếu bạn bỗng nhiên trở nên “lười biếng”…


Thế nhưng, thú vị nhất có lẽ vẫn là cảm giác thích thú khi được thưởng thức các món ăn Fast – Food hay những món đồ uống tươi ngon, bổ dưỡng như sinh tố, nước ép trái cây, nước uống có gas… trong khuôn viên đẹp và thơ mộng của Nhà hàng Vịnh Xanh sau khi đã tham gia vào những hoạt động vui chơi.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Hè mà đến Nha Trang thì đúng là tuyệt đó  :cuoi1:

----------


## news123

Vừa qua, Vinpearl Resort Nha Trang được tổ chức World Travel Awards bình chọn là Khu nghỉ dưỡng hàng đầu Việt Nam năm 2011. Đây là lần thứ 4 Vinpearl resort Nha Trang được tổ chức World Travel Awards bình chọn và trao giải, trong đó có 2 lần đạt danh hiệu Khu nghỉ dưỡng Spa hàng đầu Việt Nam và 2 lần đạt danh hiệu Khu nghỉ dưỡng hàng đầu Việt Nam.

Được tạp chí Wall Street ví như giải Oscar trong lĩnh vực du lịch, giải thưởng World Travel Awards là giải thưởng danh giá nhất và được biết đến nhiều nhất trong lĩnh vực du lịch, lữ hành trên thế giới. Giải thưởng này lấy tiêu chí cao nhất là sự hài lòng của khách hàng để đánh giá các đơn vị xuất sắc, nhằm nâng cao tính cạnh tranh và chất lượng của ngành du lịch & dịch vụ khách sạn toàn cầu. Cuộc bình chọn được thực hiện trên trang web Worldtravelawards.com, thu hút sự tham gia của các chuyên gia du lịch, đại lý lữ hành và các khách du lịch trên toàn thế giới. Hàng ngàn phiếu bầu được gộp lại từ 213.000 khách hàng, các công ty du lịch vận tải và các tổ chức du lịch trên hơn 160 nước.

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn thế này lại nhớ đến mùa hè  :cuoi1: 
hjc lạnh quá ra ngoài cũng ngại chứ đừng nói là đi chơi

----------


## ipad

không bằng công viên nước hồ tây

----------


## Amp21

Nhìn tưởng rộng hơn công viên nước Hồ Tây chứ nhở

----------


## quachtinhbs

1/6 này Vinpearl Land giảm giá 50% dành cho các bé đấy. Mọi người có cháu nhỏ thì dẫn các bé đi chơi nhé!
Tham khảo tại đây:Vinpearl Land - Trang chủ

----------


## toidi.net

Ai đến Nha Trang cũng đều đi Vinpearl... Chơi trò chơi quá đã

----------


## dung89

Mình thích mấy cái trò cảm giác mạnh

----------

